# ¡Feliz Cumpleaños, Rayines!



## Namarne

*Una persona atenta y generosa, una opinión fundada y fiable, una presencia grata e imprescindible, una compañía insustituible... 
*
 *¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, QUERIDA INÉS!*  ​


----------



## Vanda

Concordo!

Parabéns e muitas felicidades Inés!

Bom contar com você nestas praias!

Feliz aniversário!
​


----------



## irene.acler

*¡Feliz cumpleaños! *​ 
 Vamos a festejar con esta ​


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Mi gran amiga del foro!

*¡Cumpleaños Feliz Querida Inés!*​ 

Estas flores de mí (me encanta lo que trajo irene!)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Feliz cumpleaños *Inés*!

(por mucho que te empeñes, siempre serás más jovencita que yo...)


----------



## Kibramoa

*¡*Feliz *Cumpleaños!
Apenas empieza la fiesta   con los amigos.
Un abrazo,

 *


----------



## Fernita

*Mi gran querida amiga Inés:*

*Te deseo un cumpleaños muy feliz y te agradezco enormemente tu sincera amistad. *

*Te mando ésto* http://fa.univision.com/attachments/univision/imagenes/1299532/1/felicidades1qn.gif_*porque el chupi, lo llevo cuando nos veamos*_

*Con todo cariño,*

*Fer.*​


----------



## Rayines

¡Pero chicos!, ¡qué emoción, qué alegría!, les agradezco mucho.
No voy a decir algo a cada uno, sólo a *Jordi *por haber iniciado el hilo, y una cosa a Víctor:¡¡Qué suerte, no te voy a alcanzar!!, jajá....
Por otro lado, ¿notaron qué *sinfonía de países* que tiene este hilo?: ¡*España*, *Brasil*, *Grecia*, *Italia*, *Mexico*, mi querida Fernita de *Argentina*!, la verdad, un lujo.....
Con torta, flores y chupi, bueno, la verdad, ¿qué más se puede pedir? Rodeada de mis *afectos personales*, y, créase o no, también de *estos afectos* que nacen nada menos que de lo virtual, de esta maquinita donde todos ponemos empeño para *pasarla lo mejor posible*. 
¡¡Un *beso a todos*, y nuevamente, *muchas gracias*!!


----------



## romarsan

FELIZ CUMPLE 

Que tengas una gran fiesta Inés

Siempre es un placer coincidir contigo

Un beso​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Happy birthday, dear Inés!


Here are some daffodils to help you celebrate.  They're just finishing in our garden.  I hope that they're an antidote to all that smoke you've been suffering!

que tengas un lindo dia,
abrazos,
Chaska


----------



## fsabroso

Muchas felicidades Ines y que pases un excelente día, 

*Feliz Cumpleaños  *!!!!!!!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Muchísimas gracias, Romi, Chaska y fsabroso!!, las flores alegran el espíritu, y sí son un muy buen antídoto contra todo tipo de "malos aires". *


----------



## lamartus

*¡Feliz cumple, Inés!*


Espero no haber llegado demasiado tarde, aunque si es así me resignaré pensando que en las fiestas que celebran cosas tan estupendas como tu cumpleaños pueden acabar así de bien ¡y en buena compañía!  


_¡¿Qué más se puede pedir?!
_
 Un abrazo muy grande desde los madriles ​


----------



## krolaina

Flores, tartas, bebida, amigos...¡qué buen cumple Inesita!

Yo te traigo los artículos para el cumple, que no se diga que no te cuidamos bien!

Espero que tuvieses un lindo día (cómo dirías vos). Un montón de abrazos.

MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS


----------



## Outsider

*Un excelente cumpleaños, cara Inés. *​


----------



## Rayines

No puedo con mi genio, tengo que contestarle a cada uno:





lamartus said:


> *¡Feliz cumple, Inés!*​
> 
> Espero no haber llegado demasiado tarde, aunque si es así me resignaré pensando que en las fiestas que celebran cosas tan estupendas como tu cumpleaños pueden acabar así de bien ¡y en buena compañía!​
> _¡¿Qué más se puede pedir?!_​
> Un abrazo muy grande desde los madriles


¡Martita!: Muchas gracias por participar en este hilo. ¡Espero que nos crucemos más a menudo!





krolaina said:


> Flores, tartas, bebida, amigos...¡qué buen cumple Inesita!





krolaina said:


> Yo te traigo los artículos para el cumple, que no se diga que no te cuidamos bien!
> 
> Espero que tuvieses un lindo día (cómo dirías vos). Un montón de abrazos.​
> MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS


Carol: al final voy a quedar como la peor de todas. Yo no diría: "Espero que tuvie*ses *...", sino "Espero que tengas..." . ¡Lo tuve!, ¡y muchas gracias!


Outsider said:


> *Un excelente cumpleaños, cara Inés. *>>>> ​


*In*...digo Outsider, ¿porqué esa carita? (Te la cambié ). También hace mucho que no nos cruzamos. ¡¡¡¡Gracias!!!!


----------



## Nirshamay

*INÉS: Muchísimas felicidades* *y aunque esté al otro lado del charco,* *guárdame un poquito de tarta, que me gustan todas. *


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola querida Inés. Para celebrar tu cumple hemos pintado un graffiti en el muro de WR. 

Para que veas que el océano que nos separa no es más que un pequeño...


Y para terminar, te cantaré a voz en grito: _...¡y que cuuuuuuuuuumplas muuuuuuuuuuuchos mááááááááááááásssssssssssssss! _ (perdón por desafinar ).


Besos


----------



## beatrizg

Ay! Iba legando tarde... 
Feliz cumpleaños a una forera amable y virtuosa!
Un abrazo desde Atenas.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Inés!

Espero que la hayas pasado de lo mejor en tu día, y deseo que este nuevo año sea también excelente para ti. Como sé que en el WR los festejos no suelen durar tan solo un día, pues... ¡A seguir celebrando!

Un fuerte abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades. Sé que llego un poco tarde, pero me pilló el fin de semana por medio. Para seguir con la costumbre traigo algo para la fiesta (espero que te guste la marca).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## valdo

Una felicitación retrasada...!!!
Feliz Cumpleaños, Rayines, y que cumplas muchos más!!!

Saludos desde Letonia,

valdo


----------



## Rayines

¡Hola , qué emoción!, muchas gracias a todos. Se siguen agregando países: *Nir*: sí, estás ahí nomás, apenas cruzando un charquito, jajáa, pero sabés que la tarta está siempre al alcance de tu mano, lo mismo *Tximeleta*, en cualquier momento lo cruzas y nos visitás.
*Beatriz*, ¡un placer siempre tan grande encontrarte, especialmente en mis festejos!, *Erasmo*, siempre tu gentileza de participar, ¡*Anti*!, me resulta tan familiar encontrarte, hace bastante que no nos cruzamos en un hilo, pero imagino que "no news good news" (muy ricas las cervecitas).
Y *valdo*, ¡muchísimas gracias también!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Ynes, que placer saludarte por un motivo tan especial...Te deseo lo mejor en este año y todos los que vienen, en tu carrera atras de Victor!... 
Claro! que a dos días...pero es que imaginate el recorido, yo manejando desde aquí del norte hasta el sur, y tuve que pasar buscando a Erasmos, pero aqui estamos... 

Felicidades amiga, siempre me encanta coincidir contigo...eres genial...muchos besos.

Rosangelus


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Pero muchas gracias Rosita!!, me faltaba *Venezuela *en la fiesta, y una invitada tan agradable y *chévere *como vos.


----------



## Eugin

Ay, Inesita... ¿podrás perdonarme, por favor? 

¡Muy feliz cumple!!! Te traje un obsequio para ver si así compenso mi tardanza (involuntaria) pero ya veo que los foreros que están más presentes que yo te han hecho sentir como una reina, que es lo que eres dentro de este foro, así que me quedo tranquila sabiendo que tuviste un hermoso día.

¡A seguir festejando que la vida es bella!!!   Muchas felicidades, hoy y siempre!!!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

FELIZ CUMPLAÑOS QUERIDA INÉS... no me queda nada para regalarte porque los demás te han traído los regalos que pienso son adecuados por una tal ocasión... 
Bueno espero que un beso muy sincero y unos abrazos de mi parte te gustarán porque es un regalo del corazón 

¡Qué tengas un buen día amiga!
Cristy


----------



## Rayines

Cristina: ¡Qué lindo, tan lejana en el espacio y tan cercana en el afecto!, ¡¡muchísimas gracias!!
Euge, negrita: ¡Qué te puedo decir!, he decidido empezar esta ¿década? sin apuro, así que por mí, la función comienza cuando usted llega (¿un poco mucho, no? ). ¡Te extrañamos el jueves!
Un beso para las dos .


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muy feliz cumple Inés.
Que tengas un hermoso día.
Un beso
Silvia


----------



## Rayines

silvia fernanda said:


> Muy feliz cumple Inés.
> Que tengas un hermoso día.
> Un beso
> Silvia


¡Pero muchas gracias, Silvia!


----------



## bb008

*Feliz Cumpleaños Rayines...Nunca es tarde cuando de bonche se trata...jijijijijiji...*


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Mi querida amiga Inesita:*

*Es un honor poder felicitarte en tu cumpleaños y desearte toda la felicidad del mundo.   Que Dios te cuide mucho y te colme de bendiciones.  Ojalá que las sonrisas te acompañen en cada amanecer.*
*Un abrazo de tu amiga cubana*
*Soledad*


----------



## Rayines

bb008 said:


> *Feliz Cumpleaños Rayines...Nunca es tarde cuando de bonche se trata...jijijijijiji...*





Soledad Medina said:


> *Mi querida amiga Inesita:*
> 
> *Es un honor poder felicitarte en tu cumpleaños y desearte toda la felicidad del mundo. Que Dios te cuide mucho y te colme de bendiciones. Ojalá que las sonrisas te acompañen en cada amanecer.*
> *Un abrazo de tu amiga cubana*
> *Soledad*


¡¡Gracias BB (brr..., no me puedo acordar de tu nombre), y Sole, por los buenos deseos!!





Rayines said:


> ¡Te extrañamos el jueves!


el miércoles...el miércoles


----------



## Gévy

Joyeux anniversaire Inés ! 

Vaya, me voy unos días y aprovechas para montar una fiesta, jajajaja... ¡No se te puede dejar sola, muchacha, vas y te buscas cualquier excusa para organizarla! 

Un añito más te adorna, seguro que está lleno de amistad como los demás, y por eso y por ti, guapa, levanto mi copa (por fa, llénala, jajaja...) y brindo a tu salud y para que cumplas muchos más. 

Bisous-bisous ! 

Gévy


----------



## Rayines

Ah, la France, la France!, gracias *Gèvy*, merci beacoup, ¡adelante y a tu salud también!


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades Inés. Tarde, pero de todo corazón. Un abrazo,


----------



## Rayines

María Madrid said:


> Muchísimas felicidades Inés. Tarde, pero de todo corazón. Un abrazo,


¡Muchas gracias, María, es un gusto tenerte por aquí!


----------

